# purina pro plan?!?!



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Please tell me if purina pro plan is good for my two pups !
One is almost 6 months, the other almost 4!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, it's crap. You won't be happy with their coats. Go to Canidae. Not that much money.


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

Not the best food out there but not the worst. 

Best rule I ever found from a trusted breeder who had been in the buisnes far longer than I

"It could be gold plated but it don't matter if they don't eat it"

If your two are eating it and doing good then that should be fine. If your concerned and something don't seam right talk to your vet for suggestions.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

WhiteSpirit said:


> Not the best food out there but not the worst.
> 
> Best rule I ever found from a trusted breeder who had been in the buisnes far longer than I
> 
> ...


I like that saying!

They are fine on beneful but people are flipping about that.

They're coats are marvelous.. soft, shiney, etc.

What do feed your dogs?


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> No, it's crap. You won't be happy with their coats. Go to Canidae. Not that much money.


Thanks. Ill look for some info on canidae!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I feed Pro Plan and have since 1986. I have raised and shown 4 generations of GSD's on it. One was ranked #2 in the USA as a show dog. Coats are wonderful, color is good. they clean up their bowls.


----------

